# New to this Site.



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone. Im very new to this site and Im proud to be a member. I just got a Christmas present from my wife and she had me pick a nice surround sound that fits our budget. So I decided to buy a Klipsch Quintet 3 Surround sound with a Klipsch 420W 10 inch Subwoofer. I tell you... These speakers blew me away. I must admit with 60 dollars more I could have bought a Definitive sound system but these Klipsch just blew me away. I want to share some pics for everyone but before I do that I have a question to ask...

I bought this Rocketfish Wireless speaker receiver from Bestbuy but turns out that it wasnt compatible with my Yamaha RX-V363 receiver. So, Im contemplating on buying a different brand or I can just buy one of those Flat speaker wire. To make this long story short, has anyone bought a flat speaker wire on Ebay and does it do its job? Here is a link from ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/Flat-Speaker-Wi...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Anyway thanks for looking and hope to hear from you guys soon!


----------



## Natas (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!! Congrats on your Klipsch set up! :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the shack and Happy New Year. I had that same Klipsch sub and I thought it was a pretty good performer, good luck with the new setup.:T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack Daniel. Congrats on the new rig.:T 
Sorry, I have never tried that flat wire,... I'll bet someone around here has some info on it though.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack! I know someone who has used Gecko Cable flat wire and says it does what it needs to very well. That is something you could look into.


----------

